# Gold Mining in Southern Utah



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

If anyone wants to go prospecting hit me up =) I have all the equipment from pans, sluices, to dredges and trommels.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I have to say that gold prospecting looks like a lot of fun. Not sure when I would be down there with time to do it, but that is a very generous offer.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Let me guess: We come down and provide the labor on the condition that you get to keep all of the gold? ;-)

Even if that were the case, I'd seriously consider the offer if I lived in the neighborhood. Looks like fun.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Hmmm....are you a fan of the Parker Schnabel crew or the Hoffmans?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

GoGo Team Beets!

Man all of those miners destroy alot of beautiful terrain for sure. Wish they would show some form of reclamation / restoration vs just walking away leaving big holes and tailings piles.


-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I believe that it was at the end of last year 2015 that they showed the reclamation that they do. All the streams are put back and willows replanted. It actually looked better after they were done than it did before. 

Anymore I believe that it is mandatory that they do reclamation and they have to post a bond before they start mining.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Those streams up in the Yukon don't bother me much -- seeing them dig them up and divert, etc.
But when I see the Hoffman's pushing a road down a hillside to a stream in Colorado? That bugs me. Bonded / permitted or not, damage is happening to a trout stream!
I can't see how they can get permits to run that much water out of a stream, and even worse, send the discharge water back in!

Oh well. Fun to watch. Beets is the only crew with any sanity! Hoffman's make so many stupid decisions, and Schnabel is an immature jerk.


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

Beets is def king but hes a bigger ahole then parker. parker also has better taste in girls. hoffmans it physically hurts to watch.

if i have help i always split it equal. its more about the fun to me.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Very few fish up in the streams where the Hoffman's are mining. Those streams freeze solid along with the small lake where they are getting their water from. 

I actually think that it would go a long ways for the show if they would show the reclamation ponds and everything else that they have to conform to in order to do this type of mining. It's not just pull water out of this stream, get it all dirty with sediment and then send it back into the stream further downstream. 

They might be able to get away with it for a while but the next day they would get a visit from the state. 

Do you remember the first couple of seasons of the show where they were running around without safety gear and doing just about whatever they wanted to do. And then the next season MSHA (Mine Safety Health Administration) showed up and brought a lot of things to their end? 

You can't have a show on national TV and not expect for the government not to see what is going on and turn a blind eye on it. 

Even the show "Mountain Men" where you have that guy back east trying to live off of the land. He got nailed with a lot of taxes after the shows aired and showed what he was doing and what he had.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Critter said:


> Even the show "Mountain Men" where you have that guy back east trying to live off of the land. He got nailed with a lot of taxes after the shows aired and showed what he was doing and what he had.


Good show, I like Marty the most. That guy is the true "mountain man" of the bunch. He's the one that's usually in a situation he could most likely die from.

I do like Tom too... loved the episode where he made a hickory long bow, an arrow... then went out and shot a whitetail buck with it. Them's some good skillz right thar.

-DallanC


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Critter said:


> Very few fish up in the streams where the Hoffman's are mining. Those streams freeze solid along with the small lake where they are getting their water from.


In Colorado? I don't think so...

Yukon -- sure. Those streams don't get fish. But, as you mentioned, in the first season that stream did have a salmon run, which was exactly why there weren't supposed to pull water directly from it, or even divert it. But they still did.

I too think it would go a long way to show the permitting process they have to go through to do what they do.

It's still fun to watch. Nothing better than to laugh at other's expense. I enjoy watching them fail again, and again, and again.....

...will they ever learn?

As for Parker having better taste in women -- what's wrong with her?? She's as big a gold-digger as Parker!
Tony was a poor nothing growing up. Parker has had a pretty nice gold spoon land in his lap.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Trust me, where they are mining above Fairplay, Co it will freeze that stream solid along with the small lake. Along with no outflow from the lake once it does freeze to feed the stream. 

I can show you dozens of lakes in Colorado that freeze enough that the Colorado Parks and Wildlife will not stock fish into them just for that reason


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I thought they were mining along the Middle Fork of the South Platte?

Maybe they weren't directly on the MFSP. maybe a trib. Either way, water flows down hill. If the Hoffman's can have a negative impact, they certainly will!



No. i looked it up. The Katuska Pit is directly on the MFSP. That's a trout stream.


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

I usually go to golden Colorado for good color or about an hour west of Reno in California. there's good gold up there. Utah only has fly poop. the biggest Ive found here is a picker.
8)


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

oh and for you salt lake prospectors you can find color up in american fork canyon in mary ellens gulch. its hand tools only but you can find color.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm a little late to the party but I think gold is a little fascinating. A guy is storing a high banker/dredge combo in my shed and I've taken it out a few times. I think it's like yard work, fun for a while - then a pain in the butt - and rewarding after you've put a bunch of work into it.

I've talked with guys who mine and try to make a living doing it. Some guys have even worked at commercial mines (fort knox outside fairbanks, they even mine year round). I've known some guys who are great at reclamation and earn credits that are sold to other miners who don't do any reclamation. It's interesting that there are still claim jumpers. I keep thinking one of these days I'll get more serious, but I think I'd rather fish.

There is a dude living in Utah who spent a lot of summers dredging the ocean in nome, he was on the first season of bering sea gold. I'd love to go dredge there for a day or two, but I'd imagine I'd get sick of it.


----------



## Methew (Dec 13, 2017)

Is that possible to find gold with metal detector there?
I'm thinking of buying one. And currently looking for the suitable model. So far I found this guide https://tenrows.com/metal-detectors/. What are your thoughts?


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Methew said:


> Is that possible to find gold with metal detector there?
> I'm thinking of buying one. And currently looking for the suitable model. So far I found this guide https://tenrows.com/metal-detectors/. What are your thoughts?


Aussie Gold Hunters | Discovery Channel Australia


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Methew said:


> Is that possible to find gold with metal detector there?
> I'm thinking of buying one. And currently looking for the suitable model. So far I found this guide https://tenrows.com/metal-detectors/.
> 
> What are your thoughts?


I'm thinkin' you might be a spammer.

.


----------



## Methew (Dec 13, 2017)

wyogoob said:


> I'm thinkin' you might be a spammer.
> 
> .


I'm sure you might be wrong


----------

